# Duck Lake, Calhoun County



## SC Mike (Aug 14, 2006)

Duck Lake, Calhoun County

*Nearest town:* Duck Lake

*Surface water area:* 628 acres

*Maximum depth:* 50 feet

*Water clarity:* Clear

*Accessibility:* State-owned public access with hard-surfaced ramp
on west shore (fee imposed); parking for 28 vehicles
*42¡ 23 34.22 N / 84¡ 47 26.28 W*

*Accommodations:* Courtesy pier, restrooms





*Fishing Information*

Duck Lake is an exceptional bluegill fishery. It also boasts very
good populations of redear sunfish, black crappies, rock bass and perch.
Average size of the panfish population is well above the statewide average.
Largemouth bass fishing is good; populations of walleyes and northern pike
are present, but not in large numbers.

Good water clarity and lots of cover are the hallmarks of this fishery.
Hundreds of docks provide shelter for the panfish, and large areas of
submergent and emergent vegetation provide additional angling opportunities.
As one might expect, an attractive lake like this gets a lot of pressure
from recreational boaters as well as anglers.

The entire north end of the lake *(Area 1)* has all the right ingredients
for spring bass and bluegill fishing. The weeds are the key. The fish orient
themselves around emerging weed cover and are vulnerable to an angler
with a stealthy approach. As weeds thicken in the summer, bass move into
the shallows late in the evening, and the topwater bite can be excellent
right at dark on summer nights. Poppers, surface plugs, and buzzbaits can
provide excellent action.

An excellent breakline at *(Spot 2)* is a top summer location for bass,
sunfish and crappies. Try to stay right on the edge of the weeds. Its hard
to beat a cricket for the panfish, and the bass will readily gulp a jig-and-pig
that imitates the lakes abundant crayfish.

The deepest water of the lake, *(Spot 3)* is home to perch, sunfish, and
crappies in the winter. There is often a tremendous late-ice bite for crappies
on this lake.

The cover and structure provided by the sunken island at *(Spot 4)* are top
attractors for all the lakes species. Bass and panfish are found on the weeds
on top of the hump and along the weed edges on each side.

According to Kyle LaFountain of LaFountains Gun and Archery, 802 S.
Marshall, Marshall, MI 49068, (269) 781-8155, the dropoff on the east side
of the hogback is a top location for walleyes and pike in the fall.

The point at *(Spot 5)* is a good summer walleye spot, and youll often
find bass there, too. A crawler harness is a top choice. The best depths
seem to be about 18 to 25 feet. Up on the point, the weed line often holds
bass and panfish.

Another spot worth a try for walleyes in the summer and fall is
*(Spot 6)*. The weeds in this area also are good bass producers from spring
through fall.



Sportsman's Connection is a leading publisher of lake maps and fishing information. 130-250 Michigan lakes are covered in each of 7 (newly revised) fishing map guides, and are available for download at http://www.sportsmansconnection.com/michigan/


----------



## engineer20 (Apr 17, 2015)

any crappie here http://www.gameandfishmag.com/fishing/fishing_crappies-panfish-fishing_mi_aa032604a/ as they list it as of mi's crappie hotspots.


----------

